# Amazon außer Kontrolle?



## Rage1988 (22. März 2019)

*Amazon außer Kontrolle?*

Ich habe gestern einen interessanten Bericht auf Youtube gesehen, der das bestätig hat, was ich schon vor 2 Jahren gemerkt habe.

Auf Amazon findet man hauptsächlich nur noch Chinaschrott von irgendwelchen Drittanbietern. Ich muss mittlerweile schon ewig suchen, um noch Artikel zu finden, die von Amazon verkauft werden.
Bei den Artikeln selbst sieht man nur noch sehr schwer, von wem der Artikel eigentlich verkauft wird und oft findet man Amazon erst und den weiteren Verkäufern.
Ich hätte also gerne mehr Qualität und würde mehr ausgeben, finde die Qualität aber nicht mehr.
Das kotzt mich so an, dass ich kaum noch bei Amazon kaufe. 

Anscheinend fahren aber sehr viele Leute auf diesen Chinaschrott ab, sonst gäbe es das nicht und Plattformen wie Wish oder Ähnliche auch nicht.
Dann wundern sich die Leute aber im Gegenzug, warum ein Smartphone für 68€ abgefackelt ist oder warum die Drogerieprodukte aus China gesundheitsschädlich sind.
Amazon hält sich da fein raus und sagt, dass die Händler verantwortlich sind.

Wie steht ihr dazu? Kauft ihr diesen CHinaschrott und wenn ja warum?

Ja, ich weiß, dass sowieso sehr viel aus China kommt. Trotzdem kann man auch da noch zwischen Schrott und guter Ware unterscheiden.

Das ist der Bericht:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0GXeHKFUQiU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Basti1988 (22. März 2019)

*AW: Amazon außer Kontrolle?*

Theoretisch fast alles ist Made in China, selbst die US oder unsere Flaggen werden da produziert.

Und selbst wenn "Made in Germany" drauf steht kommen die Einzelteile meist aus China, daher kaufst du aus China, auch wenn "Made in Germany" drauf steht.


----------



## Rage1988 (22. März 2019)

*AW: Amazon außer Kontrolle?*



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Theoretisch fast alles ist Made in China, selbst die US oder unsere Flaggen werden da produziert.
> 
> Und selbst wenn "Made in Germany" drauf steht kommen die Einzelteile meist aus China, daher kaufst du aus China, auch wenn "Made in Germany" drauf steht.



Na deswegen habe ich ja geschrieben:



> Ja, ich weiß, dass sowieso sehr viel aus China kommt. Trotzdem kann man auch da noch zwischen Schrott und guter Ware unterscheiden.



Es gibt auch sehr wohl aus CHina krasse Qualitätsunterschiede. Das man bei Marken noch die Marke mitzahlt ist klar, aber trotzdem sind die Produkte zumindest geprüft oder die Produktion wird überwacht.
Das, was man bei Amazon aber hauptsächlich vorfindet, ist genau das Gegenteil. Irgenwelche Hinterhofproduzenten, die wahllos ihr Zeug über Amazon, Wish und Co. verkaufen, ohne das etwas geprüft wird.

Die Schuld liegt eindeutig beim Konsumenten. Geiz ist geil, scheint immer noch das Motto zu sein.
Würde sich keiner für diesen Mist interessieren, würde es keiner anbieten.
Da aber so viele darauf abfahren, schießen immer mehr derartige Plattformen aus dem Boden.
Denkt denn keiner mehr nach, bevor man kauft? Wie kann man denn Dinge für ein paar Cent aus China kaufen, die man isst, einnimmt oder auf die Haut aufträgt?
Sind denn alle nur noch blind vom Konsum?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (22. März 2019)

*AW: Amazon außer Kontrolle?*

da unsere gewählten Populisten sich lieber mit unpopulären Uploadfiltern schmücken als sich um Probleme wie dieses hier z.b. zu kümmern achte ich nur noch drauf das meine Bestellungen so gestaffelt werden das sie nicht am Zoll hängen bleiben 
abgesehen davon mag ich hochwertigen chinakrams, z.b. von xiaomi 

edit:
fällt mir grade ein das ich zur zeit nach ner standlampe suche, 19,99 -39,99 bei amazon, entsprechendes model (zu >80% identisch) ist im Lampenhaus für 2999,- (UVP 3499,-) verfügbar, das design ist imho zwar hässlich wie die Nacht ..... aber Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden


----------



## Rage1988 (22. März 2019)

*AW: Amazon außer Kontrolle?*



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> da unsere gewählten Populisten sich lieber mit unpopulären Uploadfiltern schmücken als sich um Probleme wie dieses hier z.b. zu kümmern achte ich nur noch drauf das meine Bestellungen so gestaffelt werden das sie nicht am Zoll hängen bleiben
> abgesehen davon mag ich hochwertigen chinakrams, z.b. von xiaomi
> 
> edit:
> fällt mir grade ein das ich zur zeit nach ner standlampe suche, 19,99 -39,99 bei amazon, entsprechendes model (zu >80% identisch) ist im Lampenhaus für 2999,- (UVP 3499,-) verfügbar, das entsprechende modell ist imho zwar hässlich wie die nacht ..... aber Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden



Naja, die Regierung interessiert sich nicht, weil sie dadurch auch wieder mit verdienen.

Bei Lampen direkt aus China ist es aber auch häufig so, dass die Fassungen äußert billig sind und dass die Verkabelungen mangelhaft sind.
Ich habe auch Lampen, die made in CHina sind, denn was anderes findet man ja nicht. Die habe ich aber nicht für ein paar Euro gekauft und deswegen ist die Qualität gut.
Würde ich direkt bei Wish, Alibaba, Amazon Marketplace... kaufen, müsste ich immer Angst haben, dass mir die Bude abfackelt oder dass ich einen Stromschlag bekommen könnte.
Natürlich gibt es auf diesen Plattformen nicht ausschließlich Schrott, aber eben häufiger.


----------



## ich558 (22. März 2019)

*AW: Amazon außer Kontrolle?*

Komisch hatte in den letzten 6 Monaten 120 Bestellungen und kann von nichts Negativem berichten. 
Auch qualitativ sind doch meist die bekannten Marken vertreten. Und für so Kleinkram gibts halt meist keine großen Hersteller.


----------



## ich558 (22. März 2019)

*AW: Amazon außer Kontrolle?*



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> da unsere gewählten Populisten sich lieber mit unpopulären Uploadfiltern schmücken als sich um Probleme wie dieses hier z.b. zu kümmern achte ich nur noch drauf das meine Bestellungen so gestaffelt werden das sie nicht am Zoll hängen bleiben
> abgesehen davon mag ich hochwertigen chinakrams, z.b. von xiaomi
> 
> edit:
> fällt mir grade ein das ich zur zeit nach ner standlampe suche, 19,99 -39,99 bei amazon, entsprechendes model (zu >80% identisch) ist im Lampenhaus für 2999,- (UVP 3499,-) verfügbar, das design ist imho zwar hässlich wie die Nacht ..... aber Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden



Du kannst ja nicht optisch fast identische Modelle vergleichen. Ist ja wie bei den Clone Smapthones. Optisch fast gleich aber technisch ....


----------



## Rage1988 (22. März 2019)

*AW: Amazon außer Kontrolle?*



ich558 schrieb:


> Komisch hatte in den letzten 6 Monaten 120 Bestellungen und kann von nichts Negativem berichten.
> Auch qualitativ sind doch meist die bekannten Marken vertreten. Und für so Kleinkram gibts halt meist keine großen Hersteller.



In den letzten Monaten ist mir das aufgefallen bei Akkus, Studiobeleuchtung, Lampen, Fotografiebedarf, Taschen, Ladegeräte und unterschiedlichen Displayschutzfolien.

Da habe ich ewig suchen müssen, bis ich irgendwas finde, was nicht von Drittanbietern stammt. Bei Studiobeleuchtung für Fotografie gibt es 10x den gleichen Müll, von unterschiedlichen chinesischen Anbietern.
Da konnte ich keinen qualitativ hochwertigen Artikel finden, alles nur unter 100€ mit Bewertungen wo die Lampenfassungen auseinanderfallen. Sowas kaufe ich nicht und somit schaue ich da eben bei anderen Anbietern.


----------



## FetterKasten (22. März 2019)

*AW: Amazon außer Kontrolle?*

Also ich bestelle jetzt nicht so super oft was bei Amazon. Evtl. alle 3 Monate mal. Und da such ich meist ganz gezielt nach speziellen Produkten, sodass mich diese Chinaprodukte nicht so sehr stören.

Aus Langeweile schau ich mir aber oft mal die Angebote durch und da ist wirklich viel Chinaschrott mit drin. Natürlich gibt es auch Sachen aus China, da ist ne deutsche Produktion nicht besser, aber gerade bei diesen ganzen Zubehörprodukten scheinen die Leute auf solche Billigsachen zu stehen.


----------



## Kuhprah (22. März 2019)

*AW: Amazon außer Kontrolle?*

Schwer zu sagen da Amazon hier eh nix hin liefern lässt... daher ist Amazon bisher an mir komplet spurlos vorüber gegangen und ich lebe immer noch


----------



## keinnick (23. März 2019)

*AW: Amazon außer Kontrolle?*

Amazon liefert nicht in die Schweiz? Kann ich mir eigentlich kaum vorstellen.


----------



## Kelemvor (23. März 2019)

*AW: Amazon außer Kontrolle?*

90% meines Chinaschrotts kaufe ich direkt über chinesische Stores/Portale. 
Ganz selten über Amazon. 
Aufpassen muss man halt grundsätzlich wo der Artikelstandort ist wenn einem der Versand aus China stört.

Fakt ist, das einiges an echtem Chinaschrott in DE auch Offline verkauft wird. 
Das Problem an Amazon festzumachen ist der falsche Weg. 

Bei meinen mehreren hundert Bestellungen aus China in den letzten 10 Jahren habe ich weniger tatsächlichen Schrott geliefert bekommen als über deutsche Offline Händler.
Die meisten Schrott und unseriöse Händler aus China tummeln sich auf AliBaba,
auf der Plattform muss man wirklich höllisch aufpassen, AliBaba selbst hilft nur unzureichend bei echten Problemen.
Dagegen wirkt amazon wie ein Schutzschirm für uns Kunden.

Beim heutigen globalisierten Handel ist der Kunde grundsätzlich gut beraten beim Einkaufen aufzupassen


----------



## Kuhprah (23. März 2019)

*AW: Amazon außer Kontrolle?*



keinnick schrieb:


> Amazon liefert nicht in die Schweiz? Kann ich mir eigentlich kaum vorstellen.



Nicht mal ne Handyhülle konnte ich letztes Jahr mit ner schweizer Lieferadresse bestellen.... aber halb so wild. Wie man sieht kann man auch gut ohne Amazon leben  Mir fehlt irgendwie nix.


----------



## WhoRainZone (28. März 2019)

*AW: Amazon außer Kontrolle?*

Meistens kann man den "Chinaschrott" mit dem Häkchen bei "Prime" aussortieren


----------



## Rage1988 (29. März 2019)

*AW: Amazon außer Kontrolle?*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Meistens kann man den "Chinaschrott" mit dem Häkchen bei "Prime" aussortieren




Naja, ich kaufe dadurch einfach kaum noch bei Amazon. Vielleicht kehren sie ja mal wieder zum Ursprung zurück.


----------



## taks (29. März 2019)

*AW: Amazon außer Kontrolle?*



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Nicht mal ne Handyhülle konnte ich letztes Jahr mit ner schweizer Lieferadresse bestellen.... aber halb so wild. Wie man sieht kann man auch gut ohne Amazon leben  Mir fehlt irgendwie nix.



Bücher klappen meist


----------



## -Shorty- (29. März 2019)

*AW: Amazon außer Kontrolle?*



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Nicht mal ne Handyhülle konnte ich letztes Jahr mit ner schweizer Lieferadresse bestellen.... aber halb so wild. Wie man sieht kann man auch gut ohne Amazon leben  Mir fehlt irgendwie nix.



Na augenscheinlich fehlt dir mindestens eine Handyhülle.  

PS: Sowas finde ich viel heftiger, LINK, darf sich jeder Private eindecken.
Bin nur drübergestolpert weil man laut Roman damit (der 4% Variante) gut Reste von FlüssigmetallWLP wegbekommt. Darf man denn so 33% Salzsäure noch über den Abfluss entsorgen???


----------



## JoM79 (29. März 2019)

*AW: Amazon außer Kontrolle?*

wtf?
Ich darf mir 33% Salzsäure einfach so bestellen, aber bei Alkohol muss ich mein Alter nachweisen?


----------



## WhoRainZone (29. März 2019)

*AW: Amazon außer Kontrolle?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> wtf?
> Ich darf mir 33% Salzsäure einfach so bestellen, aber bei Alkohol muss ich mein Alter nachweisen?


Kannst ja mal versuchen dir mit Salzsäure nen Rausch anzutrinken


----------



## -Shorty- (29. März 2019)

*AW: Amazon außer Kontrolle?*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal versuchen dir mit Salzsäure nen Rausch anzutrinken



Naja, damit wurden schon oft genug Denkzettel frustrierter Exfreunde an die Exfreundin überreicht.

Die 4%- ige Variante gilt als Lebensmittelzusatz und in den Comments die Erfahrunsberichtr  Dient wohl der Stärkung des Immunsystems, na dann, guten Hunger, Mahlzeit.


----------



## JoM79 (29. März 2019)

*AW: Amazon außer Kontrolle?*

Mit 33% Salzsäure kann man böse Sachen machen, sollte besser reguliert werden.
Aber wenn man sieht, was man so als Putzmittel zu kaufen kriegt, kann es ja nicht so schlimm sein.


----------



## keinnick (29. März 2019)

*AW: Amazon außer Kontrolle?*

Kriegst Du auch in jedem Baumarkt: Salzsaeure Reinigungsmittel Transparent 1 l kaufen bei OBI 

Und ich denke mal, auch da musst Du keinen Ausweis vorzeigen.


----------



## Rage1988 (29. März 2019)

*AW: Amazon außer Kontrolle?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Naja, damit wurden schon oft genug Denkzettel frustrierter Exfreunde an die Exfreundin überreicht.
> 
> Die 4%- ige Variante gilt als Lebensmittelzusatz und in den Comments die Erfahrunsberichtr  Dient wohl der Stärkung des Immunsystems, na dann, guten Hunger, Mahlzeit.



WTF. Man kann das Zeug ohne Altersnachweis bestellen o0


----------



## Rage1988 (29. März 2019)

*AW: Amazon außer Kontrolle?*



keinnick schrieb:


> Kriegst Du auch in jedem Baumarkt: Salzsaeure Reinigungsmittel Transparent 1 l kaufen bei OBI
> 
> Und ich denke mal, auch da musst Du keinen Ausweis vorzeigen.



Ja aber da sehen die Kassierer, wer es kauft. Ich glaube nicht, dass die ein Kind damit durchlassen würden. Bei Amazon könnte es auch ein Kind bestellen.


----------

